# Yum, Yum, YUMMY Crustless Quiche



## Jill (Mar 7, 2013)

My "hat" (if I had one!) would be off to our own dixie_belle, who clued me into trying this great main dish! I've fooled with it for a couple of weeks, and have figured out what we seem to like the best.

Hope you will also enjoy it






*Ingredients:*


5 eggs
1.5 cups of milk / half & half / fat free half & half, or a combinaiton of these
2-3 cups of shredded cheese (I use reduced fat cheddar and / or swiss)
Cooked bacon (4-6 slices, or more if you would like... you could also use ham or sausage)
Cooked diced onions and peppers (or whatever, if any, veggies you'd like -- I probably use 2 cups of those combined... lazy me, I just cook the in the microwave, and drain off the water!)

*Steps:*


Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees
Spray an oblong casserole dish with cooking spray
Beat your eggs, add the milk / dairy and beat again (in a mixing bowl)
Take your cooked bacon and veggies, and mix those together
Mix just a little of your egg mixture into your veggie and meat mixture
Pour the veggie and meat mixture into your prepared dish, and spread evening
Sprinkle the cheese over top
Pour the egg mixture over the veggie / meat mixture
Bake at 350 degrees for approximately 45 minutes, keeping an eye on it. You will see when the eggs have set
Let stand for about 5 minutes before serving

I've been making this for us any morning where we get to spend time together, and it is something to enjoy for sure!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2013)

PS this seems to make about four servings. I think it could be made in a bigger batch if so desired.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 7, 2013)

This really sounds good! I'm going to try it. All quiches I've ever fixed had a crust - I LOVE the crust but I'll try it just like this first.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 7, 2013)

Now to me a crustless quiche is a breakfast bake if I am using pyrex or corningware. Now on the other hand, if I am using a cast iron skillet it is a frittata. But I could be wrong. That is just me when I have an abundance of eggs and other ingredients such as spinach, mushrooms, sundried tomatoes, cilantro, onions, etc. I often cook without recipes, love to eat, and do not let food waste. I had never heard of the word fritatta (and possibly am mispelling it) until I bought the Southbeach Diet Cookbook some years ago. Often when I cook my husband says "Whatcha makin" and I answer with "Eat it and Name it."


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 8, 2013)

I am thrilled that you like it. It's been a staple at our house for years. Unfortunately, all my kids like different things so I can never make just one, but make smaller, individual ones. Everyone gets their very own. And, without the crust, we've cut down on a lot of the fat in the recipe. (Although I use enough cheese to more than make up for that, I think). LOL


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2013)

I never actually like "pie" crust much, so I love the crustless recipe! And I've already made individual ones, too LOL!!! We are loving the heck out of it and one is for "brunch" today. I made enough for 2 days, as it seems to re-heat in the microwave well. I like that it saves on carbs, yet when I am fixing it with sweet potato oven fries and bread pudding... It's hardly going to end up being a low carb event. But it's good


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 12, 2013)

I love a quiche for a supper meal -- add salad &/or fresh veggies and you are good to go!

Plus, as Jill has seen, it is easy to MW for breakfast/lunch, etc. the next day. You can throw just about any extra meat or veggie in there to use up leftovers, save grocery bills. PLUS -- I have 8 hens who do their job every day -- do you have any idea how hard it is to eat that many eggs?????????? LOL My neighbors love me, my cats/dog get scrambled versions. Love those chicken girls but ....

So, lots of bread puddings, quiche, egg salad. etc, going on! Just can't wait for gardening season -- coming soon!


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2013)

I've been making this for us 1-2x a week. We both love it!


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2013)

Feeling the urge to give this a bump. This has turned into one of my favorite things to make, and you can use so many different veggie, meat and cheese ingredients. It's a big GO TO for us on the weekends especially. We both love it!


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope I'm not going to make anyone roll their eyes, but I did want to bump this up again...

Our dinner tonight is going to be a crustless quiche (I don't actually like the crust, and have to count carbs), some sweet potato oven fries, and a salad. I can hardly wait.

These kinds of dishes are so nutritious and so easy to customize to what you and / or your family wants. Not to mention economical. We can do this easily vegetarian (though not vegan, I have not the will power to go there!). It is also extremely economical, and that always counts.

Now that the weather is getting good, H works a side job (one he's worked since he was a KID!) on the weekends. This dish has been one of my weekend go-to's but it's going to get more heavy weekday play. The prep is minimal, too.

Recently, I've come to think that the cheese I grate (vs. what I can buy pre-grated) tastes a lot better and with a "cow bell" style grater, just so much easier than a flat grater (no more rasped knuckles). Now that I know how to properly dice an onion and chop a pepper (just Google it if you don't like your current method -- I was honestly amazed at how easy and how much I like doing it myself vs. pre-done).

This dish is so easy, so packed with good calories, and so easily customized to what you want to serve. You can easily dice / chop / cut the ingredients and it's not but a second to mix the eggs and milk.

When I make this, the "foundation" is just: *1 egg per 1/4 cup dairy* ... just blend that well with a fork or whisk. Add in what you want for cheese, veggies, and (if even) meat.

This works for any time of the day, and I bet you cannot find a more tasty and economical way to make a nice meal.

SO, I'm waiting for H to get home, us to feed our nags and dogs, and for it to be time for it to go in our oven


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2013)

PS... Okay, I see I have bumped this up a lot, yet I cannot imagine who wouldn't be able to make this so easy and that it wouldn't be thoroughly enjoyed! (plus, don't lots of you all raise chickens? ...)


----------



## Debby - LB (May 2, 2013)

Ok I used this recipe and LOVED it! since y'all don't know me I will add I put it in a pie crust, the only other thing I added different was to put some cut up steamed broccoli in and man was this GOOD! I ate it sliced hot and cold and will be making it again. thanks Jill


----------



## Jill (May 2, 2013)

Isn't it good? I like to make it a lot. I just don't like quiche or pie crust (I know, I'm wierd) so I love the crustless version. Of course, I make us a lot of some kind of potato dish as God forbid I become carb deficient LOL! I wanted to make it today, but H has to go visit his (very ill) grandmother this evening. It is the kind of dish that works any time of day, and can go well with so many types of side dishes.


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2013)

For us today, this is UP on the menu. Going to try and make it with some caramelized onions, maybe some mushrooms, and some turkey bacon. Planning to do it with a side of roasted baby carrots (I'm an addict!), one white potato for three people, onions and zucchini, and some bread pudding (shame on me, but it's so good!). STRIVING to make it as smooth as when my mom makes it. When she makes it, the eggs are so smooth, but when I do, it is more grainy. I think she gave me some tips this morning that can help.


----------

